# I want to ride my bicycle I want to ride my bike



## koshergrl (Mar 23, 2012)

I want to ride my bicycle I want to ride it where I like...

So my newest kick (aside from the boat and last year's hiking obsession that was completely circumvented by my unexpected transfer the weekend I was supposed to hike to the top of a local mountain, by myself, with my dog...3 days total) is bicycling.

I bought new bikes for myself and 2 of the kids whose bikes were either non existent or irrepairable..spent a fortune, my big boy's bike ended up costing about $400 which in the bike world isn't a lot but for ordinary people it really is significant (it's a very cool bike). 

I got myself a nice Schwinn hybrid.

My plan was to get everything up and running by Spring break so I could bicycle with the kids to work and child care or activities with the kids.

After spending all this money, 3 schwinns appeared at the end of a neighbor's driveway, they were selling them for $20 each. Beautiful older bikes, with big seats, baskets, nice tires...and my new one KILLS me..the seat is too small and the pedals feel like they're behind me when I ride it...

So I picked up those bikes too, not only to see if one was more suitable for me, but so people who visit (my sons, their families, friends) can ride a flipping bike if they feel like it. We are in prime bicycling country here....there are bike lanes and paths throughout town, snow and ice are minimal and it's not hot in the summer, everything is paved and nice, and where it's not paved, it's sand and loam, very nice, no real mud, no native rock to worry about.

today I am home and the kids save one are at school (don't ask about the save one, grrr) so I took out the old Schwinn that I really thought I would like and it was HEAVENLY. I'm so excited! Now I've got to go out there adn see if I can lower the seat of the mondo-Schwinn, it's one of a type that was only made one year...it has a mirror, a big basket in front, and one of those things in back for putting stuff on...of course they all have fenders, they're just so cool!

tomorrow taking the big boy to Portland to meet up with his mom who is picking him up for Spring break. He would like to go home for good but she won't let him hahahaha kind of funny...anyway, Sunday we'll ride the bicycles to church, and starting Monday we're bicycling a pretty big circuit daily (barring horrific weather or illness). I'm really excited!


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 23, 2012)

Next week, I think I will sink a lot of money into sky diving equipment. I like to pay for a lot of hobbies I never actually participate in. That seems to be the one hobby I always come back to...


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 23, 2012)

I just got back from riding on the beach.....beautiful day

I like the new lightweight bikes better than the old steel dinosaurs


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 23, 2012)

I haven't ridden bikes since I was 20 years old, so I'm happy with the dinosaurs for now.

I went to replace the tube of ancient Schwinn #2 and wasn't able to because I can't loosen the nuts, grrrrr...and went to lower the seat of the carmel but it won't budge for some reason.

So I'll be taking them to the bikeshop and paying the girl who works there to do it. I hate dealing with tools and stuff...


----------



## SayMyName (Apr 13, 2012)

Your pronouncements inspired me. I will consider this. Hmmm, ride a bike. When did I last do that?


----------



## Mr. H. (Apr 13, 2012)

I took up riding with the kid when we moved to town a few years ago. Those country roads are treacherous. Anyhow- I got a map of the city and began marking off streets as we finished our rides.
It's now almost completed. I plan to take it to the mayor and also maybe see if the paper will do a story on our adventure.


----------



## The Infidel (Apr 13, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q07Zp7tQBRQ]I want to ride my bicycle lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 14, 2012)

My boss rides a super light bike to work, it's awesome...I really do love my old bike it just fits me so well. But before long I'll be ready to move up and onward...


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 14, 2012)

This is the bike I had as a girl, except mine was metallic green and had a huge sissy bar...it was AWESOME. I also had mirrors and a speedometer.I don't remember the front wheel being smaller....this is a 1972. I got mine probably in..hmmm....1974? And it was used...it may have been this one:






This one is a 1970...the rims look about right. My mom paid $35 for it back then, and that was a lot of money for us. Loved that bike.


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 14, 2012)

My baby now:






Good heavens, she's tiny. A vintage Schwinn women's wayfarer 7.


----------



## earlycuyler (Apr 14, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> I want to ride my bicycle I want to ride it where I like...
> 
> So my newest kick (aside from the boat and last year's hiking obsession that was completely circumvented by my unexpected transfer the weekend I was supposed to hike to the top of a local mountain, by myself, with my dog...3 days total) is bicycling.
> 
> ...



Where a helmet so you guys dont bust your noggin.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Apr 14, 2012)

The Infidel said:


> I want to ride my bicycle lyrics - YouTube



Fat bottomed girls will make your rockin' world go 'round...


----------



## AVG-JOE (Apr 14, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> I want to ride my bicycle I want to ride it where I like...
> 
> So my newest kick (aside from the boat and last year's hiking obsession that was completely circumvented by my unexpected transfer the weekend I was supposed to hike to the top of a local mountain, by myself, with my dog...3 days total) is bicycling.
> 
> ...



Your taxpayer dollars at work.

_Jus' sayin'..._​


----------



## AVG-JOE (Apr 14, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> My baby now:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mine is an old Alpine Mt bike.  Very durable.

Unfortunately, where I live good old boy politics still rules and most streets are extremely dangerous for cyclists.  Hell, our streets between neighborhoods are inadequate for the car traffic.  Pretty much every morning I see two guys riding against the traffic during the am commute.   These guys are obviously commuting as well, trying to get ahead as best they can.  If We, The People of The Great State of FL don't start investing in our infrastructure, one of these days my commute will be blocked by an ambulance.


----------



## Douger (Apr 14, 2012)

Mr. H. said:


> I took up riding with the kid when we moved to town a few years ago. Those country roads are treacherous. Anyhow- I got a map of the city and began marking off streets as we finished our rides.
> It's now almost completed. I plan to take it to the mayor and also maybe see if the paper will do a story on our adventure.


Looks like someone is an attention whore. The next time you go riding take some armament and rob a liquor store. You'll get plenty of attention when they film the slow speed chase back to Casa H.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RNPxIibhcKY]Steves Riding Lawn Mower DUI Arrest Video - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## AVG-JOE (Apr 14, 2012)

Douger said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > I took up riding with the kid when we moved to town a few years ago. Those country roads are treacherous. Anyhow- I got a map of the city and began marking off streets as we finished our rides.
> ...







"I know my rights!!!  My wife is gonna kick your ass!!"

Oh, God... I think I just peed me kilt.


----------



## freedombecki (Apr 14, 2012)

Mr. H. said:


> I took up riding with the kid when we moved to town a few years ago. Those country roads are treacherous. Anyhow- I got a map of the city and began marking off streets as we finished our rides.
> It's now almost completed. I plan to take it to the mayor and also maybe see if the paper will do a story on our adventure.


Ours are horrifying, When we moved here 3 years ago, our country road sported a 70 mph speed with 5" shoulders and two lanes of traffic to and from businesses placed far out in the country.

I'm certain the tires on my bicycle are flat. It's just to scarey out there. In the local town, the plan in the 1800s was to have 2-way streets (narrow) with hitches outside for horses. They built a college here a few years after incorporation, and is now a major teacher/law enforcement university in the region. For 9 months a year, the town is pregnant with students, and bicycle lanes that exist are narrower than 12" if there are any at all. The houses are just too close to the small streets, and it's hilly. I see a lot of walkers and few cyclists, although there is at least 1 of them who does a daily ride along our flat-out dangerous country road. What a deal, no?

One of these days, I'm going to fix tires and ride bicycle.


----------



## Mr. H. (Apr 14, 2012)

Douger said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > I took up riding with the kid when we moved to town a few years ago. Those country roads are treacherous. Anyhow- I got a map of the city and began marking off streets as we finished our rides.
> ...



I'm more of a media whore. 

Local papers love this "human interest" stuff. As for the mayor and city council- I think they'll get a kick out of it. Their meetings are mostly attended by folks bitching about one thing or another. They need an occasional pat on the back.

 that video.


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 14, 2012)

AVG-JOE said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > I want to ride my bicycle I want to ride it where I like...
> ...


Yes indeed.

This community has had a shift in the last 30 years, from a blue collar logging and fishing community to a retirement community. And thanks to that, we now have GORGEOUS schools and an incredible public library (that is open all the time!) and these wonderful streets and bike lanes....


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 14, 2012)

AVG-JOE said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > My baby now:
> ...


 
I saw a guy on a bicycle get pasted by a semi once. Well I didn't see it...when I got there his bike was in a crumpled heap next to the cap of the truck, and his legs sticking out from between the two back sets of wheels right behind the front tires...

I love our streets here.


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 14, 2012)

douger said:


> mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > i took up riding with the kid when we moved to town a few years ago. Those country roads are treacherous. Anyhow- i got a map of the city and began marking off streets as we finished our rides.
> ...


 
hahahahahahahaha...


----------



## Samson (Apr 14, 2012)

I ride the circuit from my home West to Boulder, North to Lyons, then East to Longmont, then back home.

In Boulder I'd stop for a beer at some brewery off Pearl St as a reward for peddeling downhill 15 miles. 

I'd stop into a biker bar in Lyons and get a pint or two after another 15 mile trip.

12 miles from Lyons to Longmont's Pump House Brewery.

10 miles home from Longmont.

Total trip 52 miles, 6 pints, $30.00, 12 hours.


----------



## daveman (Apr 14, 2012)

AVG-JOE said:


> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> > I want to ride my bicycle lyrics - YouTube
> ...


Fat bottomed girls FTW!!


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 14, 2012)

Samson said:


> I ride the circuit from my home West to Boulder, North to Lyons, then East to Longmont, then back home.
> 
> In Boulder I'd stop for a beer at some brewery off Pearl St as a reward for peddeling downhill 15 miles.
> 
> ...


 
Technically, you're a biker!

I hope to eventually be riding everywhere...right now our schedules and the frequent storms sort of interfere...


----------



## freedombecki (Apr 14, 2012)

Samson said:


> I ride the circuit from my home West to Boulder, North to Lyons, then East to Longmont, then back home.
> 
> In Boulder I'd stop for a beer at some brewery off Pearl St as a reward for peddeling downhill 15 miles.
> 
> ...


12 hours? That sounds like some serious up and downhill. How often do you do this, Samson?


----------



## daveman (Apr 14, 2012)

We're about to move to the same town where I work.  I'll be a mile and a half from the office.  Will save a metric ass-load of gas.  I plan on walking to work -- there are some steep hills in the way.

But I have in mind some bike hacking projects I want to do in welding class next semester.  There are some great bike trails in Land Between the Lakes, and the roadway on top of Kentucky Dam was converted to a bike/walking path.


----------



## Samson (Apr 14, 2012)

freedombecki said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > I ride the circuit from my home West to Boulder, North to Lyons, then East to Longmont, then back home.
> ...



Acually, the % inclines and declines are not that much.

I'll do it about once a month, beginning in May, ending in September...this year I'll get a trip in during April. The biggest problem is avoiding damn Goat Heads....huge thorns that are obsticles in later summer months.

I'll also bring the bike up to Winter Park, where I'll jump on a ski lift and ride it to the top of a mountain, then ride the trail down. Last year I almost ran over a deer that was taking a dust bath in the trail.


----------



## freedombecki (Apr 14, 2012)

Do you make shorter trips in the meantime? When I hear a long trek separated by 30 days, it usually means being sore once a month if there isn't some serioius workout times in between. 

Well, whatever, Samson, safe journey wherever you bike. Bring back some pictures, won't you of your travels.


----------



## Samson (Apr 14, 2012)

freedombecki said:


> Do you make shorter trips in the meantime? When I hear a long trek separated by 30 days, it usually means being sore once a month if there isn't some serioius workout times in between.
> 
> Well, whatever, Samson, safe journey wherever you bike. Bring back some pictures, won't you of your travels.



Yes Pics are a good idea, I'll do it!

Once or twice a week I'll bike 10-12 miles...no big, and you are correct, I need a day or so to get over the butt-hurt of a 50 mile trip.


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 14, 2012)

I have a couple of male friends who are heavy into bicycling...they started just by doing it and before long they were doing what samson does, long trips on weekends and holidays. 

One started quite overweight, just bicycling from his home to work and back each day. That's what I'm trying to do, but it's hard to coordinate with the kids and baseball right after work and all. I have to fly to pick them up as soon as I get off work, and it takes me 20 minutes to bicycle home to pick up the car to go get them...so the logistics are quite daunting.

But I'm plugging away, my goal is for all of us to ride each day...we'll ride to their child care facility, then I'll go on to work, then ride to pick them up and home. Right now it's not possible but by the time school is out, we're on it.


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 14, 2012)

Right after closing out of usmb I checked my fb and one of those guys had posted that he rode a 31 mile loop somewhere...

I rode today, not very far I had my youngest with me..but it was fun......love my bicycle.


----------



## Mr. H. (Apr 15, 2012)

Did you see any bobbies on bicycles two-by-two?


----------



## The Infidel (Apr 15, 2012)

Mr. H. said:


> Did you see any bobbies on bicycles two-by-two?



With their ghey lil hats


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 15, 2012)

No ghey hatted boobies but my son did get hit by a car...

He swerved into it's path and wasn't hurt other than a couple of little scrapes. We were both wearing our helmets (first time for me). I looked at his helmet here a little bit ago, looks like it did get hit so I'm very happy he was wearing it!

I had told him to pull to the side of the road and he ignored me...and promptly got smacked...I asked him afterwards if he had learned his lesson and he said "Yeah I'm never riding a bike again!"


----------



## The Infidel (Apr 15, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> No ghey hatted boobies but my son did get hit by a car...
> 
> He swerved into it's path and wasn't hurt other than a couple of little scrapes. We were both wearing our helmets (first time for me). I looked at his helmet here a little bit ago, looks like it did get hit so I'm very happy he was wearing it!
> 
> I had told him to pull to the side of the road and he ignored me...and promptly got smacked...I asked him afterwards if he had learned his lesson and he said "Yeah I'm never riding a bike again!"





Close call... tell him to get back on that "bike" and ride.

He should let it be a lesson.

Come to think of it, I have never worn one... but I am extremely aware and also probably very lucky


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 15, 2012)

I just put mine on today...I have one that I bought when I got the kids theirs, and just decided I should wear it since I am traveling on paved roads with traffic (albeit nice wide roads) but primarily to be an example to the kids....

Not that I was in any danger today, I felt so sorry for the woman who hit him (or he hit) she was fairly shaken up and I sent her on her way quickly because I was afraid someone else was going to get hit if she lingered...and now I wished I'd talked to her more. But I assured her he was fine and hurried her along.

I think his rim is bent, and with the cheap little bikes like he has, it's not worth it to fix the rim...I just went through this with his LAST bike, after his big brother bent the rim. I took it to the bike shop, and it was going to cost $60 to replace the rim...and the bike wasn't worth that much. But I'll take it in and see, anyway. Who knows...

It gave him a good story though...

Later in teh car, he had grabbed my knife that i keep in there, and was fiddling with it...I told him to stop and he didn't, and I said "Look, we're driving and you don't need to be playing with it. You disobeyed me when we were bicycle riding and look what happened..." he stopped immediately and put the knife away. But then he said "I can see you're going to be using that a LOT."

I told him yes, he might as well get used to it.


----------



## Mr. H. (Apr 15, 2012)

Do you ride in front of or behind your kid? I ask because my daughter always rides behind me. I'm kind of the lookout for potholes, traffic, etc.


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 15, 2012)

He kind of rides all over. He veers, passes, goes ahead, falls behind...he was ahead of me when this happened.

We had been in a low traffic residential area, a neighborhood...we went and visited my auntie and then we got on a bike trail that cuts through the woods on each side of a relatively busy (but slow, 25 mph) thoroughfare (2 lane, with bike lanes, that provides a highway by-pass for people traveling on the east side of town). 

Anyway, the biketrail crosses this street just a little bit north of our residential street route a few blocks from our house...we only have to cross (there's a crosswalk and often no traffic at all) and go a few yards and we're on the street that takes us to our house.
Well just as we came out onto the street from the bike path, a friend drove by with my daughter and a couple of her friends, on their way to our house to pick up my daughter's swim suit so they could go swimming. He pulled over, and I stopped my bike to quickly exchange words with them...I told my son to stop and park his bike 2 times, said about 2 words to Andy, then we heard a honk and looked up and my son was running back, yelling and crying, his bike was down and a car had stopped. 

At first I thought he'd just laid his bike down..but the driver said the bike and her car connected.

I do try to keep him behind me....so he focuses on me instead of looking off yonder, because he tends to steer towards whatever he's looking at. Including traffic.

I think once we get his bike fixed I'm going to put him through a safety course.


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 18, 2012)

I've been riding my bike a lot (relatively speaking...I'm not doing 32 mile loops up and downhill like my experienced male bicycling friends do) back and forth from work.

My boy's scrapes are healing nicely, he was fascinated last night by the pus and scab that didn't hurt when he took it off in the shower, lol. I remember those days...I had some pretty spectacular boo boos from bicyle wipe outs when I was a girl...

I love my bike..today it was absolutely gorgeous out, the sun was shining, birds were chirping, it wasn't hot, it wasn't cold, it smelled good, people were smiling...I love it here.

And my legs and glutes are getting a work out! Seriously!


----------



## Samson (Apr 22, 2012)

Samson said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > Do you make shorter trips in the meantime? When I hear a long trek separated by 30 days, it usually means being sore once a month if there isn't some serioius workout times in between.
> ...



OK I rode 60 miles yesterday and have posted the pics in this thread:

http://www.usmessageboard.com/the-outdoors/219765-pictorial-essay-boulder-county.html#post5167817


----------



## Capstone (Apr 22, 2012)




----------



## koshergrl (May 16, 2012)

I rode my bike this morning...my daughter has been after me to ride with her to school (well she wants to ride to school on her own, but that's not happening this year). So we did it...to her school, then to work...15 minutes. It takes longer to drive. 

We also discovered a really neat park and bike trail just a couple of minutes from our house. The area where we live used to be a wilderness, I grew up here and used to camp and cook out and go swimming and climb trees..and all our male friends used to ride dune buggies and cycles in the area that is now my neighborhood. It's sad. But tucked back behind the houses and casino, there's a park where it's still, sort of, like it used to be. Only much smaller, of course. And there's a cool bike trail back there.....


----------



## daveman (May 17, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> And my legs and glutes are getting a work out! Seriously!


----------



## koshergrl (May 17, 2012)

Oh LORD no.


----------

